# Rabbit Skype Chat?



## kingofeli (May 24, 2016)

I was thinking about making a rabbit skype chat for bunnies and their owners, and I was wondering if anyone might be interested in that? I'd love for you to post here or contact me if that's the case (I'm kingofeli on skype, comes up as Dallas Genoard).


----------



## Lokin4AReason (May 26, 2016)

would be an idea there ... IMO


----------

